# Dumpy cuts his fur more!!!!



## bunnyman666 (Nov 4, 2014)

How much shorter can Dumpy cut his fur?!?!? Maybe he hopes I stick to his head like Velcro? What a weirdo...


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Nov 5, 2014)

Hehe! The big man (Momma calls him "dad") I get to see sometimes has no furs either! I might give him some of mines. How do humans with no furs not get cold??
My momma has LOTS of fur on her head. She says she's growing it super longs so she can give it to peoples with bad cancers and that it's almost 2 feets long. What does she mean 2 feets? My feets isn't that long! Hmph. 
~Nessa


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 5, 2014)

2 feets is a LOT!!!! Trigger was over two feets long.

Mummers misses Dumpy's fur. I liked to attack it sometimes. 

Mummers has lots of fur, too.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 5, 2014)

My mama not has that much furs. I likes to sneek up behind her and chews it. She says she mite has to cut it all off like your Dumpy if I not stops!   

I dunt really wants to stop tho.


----------



## BunnySilver (Nov 5, 2014)

Hehehe my mommi has some long fur that she calls "hair". Sometimes it tastes like hay, so I treat it like hay. She says I is cute but have to stop. But I like being cute!

-Silver


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 5, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> My mama not has that much furs. I likes to sneek up behind her and chews it. She says she mite has to cut it all off like your Dumpy if I not stops!
> 
> I dunt really wants to stop tho.



Humans get really attached to their head fur, yet they normally put hot wax and stuff on body fur and pull that stuff off; isn't that the most absurd thing you have heard about? Chew on your mummerses body fur and leave the head fur alone.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 5, 2014)

BunnySilver said:


> Hehehe my mommi has some long fur that she calls "hair". Sometimes it tastes like hay, so I treat it like hay. She says I is cute but have to stop. But I like being cute!
> 
> -Silver



Silver-

if it looks like hay, MUNCH IT!!!! Stay cute!!!!!!


----------

